# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  : [ خلفية من تصميمي بعنوان " يا حسين " ] :

## عبير الجنان

السلامـ عليكمـ ,,
أقدم لكم اليوم خلفيه من تصميمي ,, طبعاً أني نادراً ما أسوي خلفيات ,, فما أدري أيش راح يكون رايكم فيها ,, لأن الشغل على تصميم كبير أحسه صعب عليي ,,
المهم ,, أتمنى يعجبكم التصميم ,,
طبعاً إضغطوا على الصورة عشان يظهر لكم التصميم ,,

وأتمنى أشوف آرائكم ,,

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
بصراحة خيتوو

وبدون زعل

اكثر من روووعه

لو فيه كلمة اكثر قلتها

مااشاء الله 

عجبتني كثير
وراح احفظها في جهازي
يسلموو وننتظر جديدك

----------


## عبير الجنان

مشكورة أختي على مرورش اللي أسعدني ,,

----------

